# Raw Meat and Bones diet



## Bambam (Nov 16, 2011)

Hi, I pick up my puppy on Sunday and the breeder feeds BARF diet. Any tips on my first few weeks with my pup. How much to feed each day,and what. Ihave bought some chicken wings to get me going ideas please... I am new to dogs too! thanks


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Bambam welcome to ILMC forum ... and great to hear you are getting a cockapoo puppy. 

I don't feed raw but you will get loads of great advise on here from raw feeders, also there is a really good read on My Dogs Life in Mandy's diary about her NI raw feeding ... 

We would love to see pics of your new puppy when you get a chance xxx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Hi Bambam.

Welcome to the forum! How exciting getting your puppy on Sunday! 

Do you know what the breeder is feeding at the moment? It is probably best to follow the breeders reccomendation for the first week or so until the puppy is settled.

After that there are different options that you could consider....Natural Instinct make a complete raw food that conatins meat, bones and offal plus other good ingredients. I use Raw2go which is cheaper and a bit more basic. The alternative is you can do a DIY bard diet using things form the butchers combined with minces.

Chicken wings are ideal to start with. I have not fed a younger puppy raw though as Daisy was five months old when we got her. I am sure some others will be able to help but I have a feeling that most members started on NI minces (puppy).


Look forward to hearing how it all goes.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi Bambam,i feed raw and use NI just because its so easy ,everythings done for you just pop in the dog bowl and its done.

I havent fed any bones just because i dont like the idea of raw meat being dragged around the house.

I also give Buddy dried liver treats or mild chedder as treats,when i first started on NI i also gave him some kibble at lunch time which was orijen (mainly because i had some left over) this kibble is protein based and has no grains.

Im sure others on here have more advice I just went for the easy option.

nearly forgot if you go on the natural instinct website it gives you a rough guide about how much to feed ,it is between 5-6% of the puppys weight i always did 6% of his weight plus i add the kibble (half a cup) at lunch time .Buddy had breakfast ,lunch and dinner


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Hi Bambam, Great that your breeder feeds Barf and that you plan to continue - it's the very best start for your puppy. If you put BARF into the search box on this forum, you'll find lots of threads about it and lots of information. It's important with a raw diet to do it properly and balance it correctly, so lots of us find Natural Instinct the best way to start, as all the work and research is done for you. They deliver to your door next day so all you need is some freezer space. Then if you want to add other foods like chicken wings and carcasses, you can research at your leisure. I feed Natural Instinct and give bones (mainly lamb ribs) for recreation and teeth cleaning. I use dried liver for training treats. Lots of us on this forum are raw feeders, so feel free to ask any questions you have and we'll try to help.


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Bambam said:


> Hi, I pick up my puppy on Sunday and the breeder feeds BARF diet. Any tips on my first few weeks with my pup. How much to feed each day,and what. Ihave bought some chicken wings to get me going ideas please... I am new to dogs too! thanks


 Congratulations on your new puppy. Exciting times ahead!!!

When you pick up your puppy on Sunday please speak to your breeder about the BARF diet she is using and she will hopefully be able to give you plenty of info to take home with you.

You can also check out RAW feeding on my and Sarah's new website www.cockapoo-owners-club.org.uk.
Sarah feeds RAW and I do part RAW.

If you have any questions feel free to contact us. I am in regular communication with lots of dog owners who feed raw and if I don't know the answer will try and find out for you.


----------



## Bambam (Nov 16, 2011)

Hi Cockapoo folks! what a fabulous amount of help and information, the raw2go website looks great. I asked at the local pet shop and they were extremely anti to say the least.. but,I FEEL MUCH MORE CONFIDENT. BamBam


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Dexter has a raw diet. He eats NI plus chicken wings and lamb bones - luckily he prefers to eat them outside so I dont have any raw meat touching my floors or carpet.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Millie is on raw, I feed her Natural Instinct as its so easy and everything is balanced for you.

She also gets the odd bone, its advisable to give non weight bearing bones. 

If you give NI a call, they are really very helpful and knowledgeable. They give great advice on all aspects of raw feeding.

Enjoy your puppy and welcome to the site.


----------



## Scott'slot (Nov 19, 2011)

Hi
I am new to this website and am getting my first Cockerpoo in 3 weeks!! (very excited!!). I have been reading Give your Dog a Bone by Dr Billinghurst and it is really interesting. I would like to feed the BARF diet and have found this forum really helpful and discovered NI website so thank you all.


----------

